# Scout--Precious Bunny I love So Much--2005-2012



## katherine at sacred stories

My heart still aches with sadnessand secret tears still flow. What it meant to loose you, know one will every know.

_________________________________________________________________

Scout passed away on April 21, 2012. She was my first rabbit, my teacher and the light of my life. She was a gentle, loving, intelligent, sensitive and very industrious brown agouti bunny with a lovely white stripe in the middle of her face. I found the Rabbits Online site because I was grieving so much. I wanted to find the right place to tell her story to people who would understand and appreciate her.

I was minding my own business one day when an unexpected knock came at my door. I opened it and ayoung mother I knewwas holding up a cage with an adorable brown baby rabbit in it.She asked if I would keepthe bunnywhile they went away for a month. I said I knew nothing about caring for rabbits. She said "Nothing to it. She stays in her cage and you just have to give her food and water." The food they left with her was chicken food. 

At the time, I shudder to say, I didn't know any better. I put the cage on a table near my bed. I looked at the bunny. The bunny looked at me as if she were were waiting for me to catch on to something. As I moved around the room, her eyes followed me and I could almost "hear" her saying, "Don't leave me in this cage." I put the cage on the bed and opened the door. She hopped out of the cage and started to run in circles around me on the bed. I lay down on the bed and she came and "flopped" in the crook of my arm. She turned and looked up at me as if to say "I thought there was hope for you." She never went back in the cage.

I ordered a copy of "House Rabbit Handbook" and began feeding her pellets and hay and greens and fruit. She was easily litter box trained. She slept in the bed with me at night, snuggled between my shoulder and neck. I was groomed and nibbled but the nibbles were always gentle.

When we got up in the morning,Scout would keep her eyes on me and follow me through the house into the kitchen. She would look at me before she touched anything and, though my house was full of antique furniture, she never chewed it. It was as if the look of concern on my face was enough to deter her from chewing the antiques. I would give her willow toys or cardboard and say "That's OK" and she would proceed to chew.

I bunny proofed the house, putting books and chords and plastic out of the way. A stray copy of Alice Bailey's "From Bethlehem to Calgary" was forgotten under the bed, however. All but the back cover was eaten. Scout suffered no apparent effects from that feast but I thought she must be a very holy bunny.

Everything about Scout was a surprise. I was worried that my kitten, Gracie, would scratch or chase her. Instead, Scout chased Gracie. Soon, they bonded and I would walk into a room and find the two of them sleeping with their arms around each other. Startled, they would wake up and lift their little heads and look at me guiltily, as if I had discovered their clandestine love affair.

Scout loved cherry tomatos. I gave them to her as an occasional treat but I noticed that she seemed to be acquiring them on her own, even though they were kept in a bowl on top of the refrigerator. The mystery was solved when I saw Gracie on top of the refrigerator knocking cherry tomatos down to an eagerly awaiting Scout. Coincidence? Maybe. But it does seem that bunnies have certain _*powers*_...

By the time Scout's family came to get her, I was enchanted. But she wasn't my bunny and off she went. I will never forget the look she gave me when they walked out the door with her.

I couldn't get Scout out of my mind. I told myself it was ridiculous for a 60 year old woman to be smitten with a rabbit. My friends told me I was crazy to have a rabbit in a house with all the antiques and even more so for letting a rabbit sleep with me. I told myself I needed to let this go.But I couldn't stand to think of that brilliant, lively, loving little soul being back in the cage.

About three months later, I heard that Scout's family was planning to return her to thefarm where they had gotten her. That was too much. I called them and told them I would take her. They were delighted and said they would bring her back. When their truck pulled up, I went outside to meet them. I could see Scout in her cage but her back was toward me. She looked terrified. She was trembling and hunched. I called out "There's that bunny I love so much!". I saw her little body relax completely at the sound of my voice. After three months, she still knew my voice and knew everything was going to be OK. She turned around to look at me and was completely calm and happy. Inside, she bounded out of the cage and we picked up where we left off. 

Except she would never go near any sort of a cage again, no matter how big. I wanted to give her food and hay in an open cage so that I could use it for vet visits. So I set up a cage and put her absolute favorite treats and foodsinside. She walked over to the cage, sniffed in the door, and looked back at me. I "heard" her say, "I will starve to death before I ever set foot into one of those again." I got it.

During the next seven years of Scout's life, she continued to have an uncanny ability and desire to tune in me. I never needed to"train" her. I can't explain it. What seemed to happen wasa mutual desire to understand each otherand do what made the other comfortable. She always seemed to be watching for a sign as to what was OK and what was not. And she was just as good at letting me know what she wanted and I was just as eager to make her happy. She just meshed with my routine. 

Scout followed me through the house as I did my chores, helping where she could. When it was time to mop the kitchen floor, however, she needed to wait on the screened porch off the kitchen. She would hop on a table where she could see me through the door and stretch out.

Scout loved cuddles and pets as much as she loved her food. She knew the names of her treats and, of course, came running...but she came running just as eagerly for love and attention. She would stay put for snuggles and pets for as long as they were offered.

When I worked at the computer, she flopped on my feet and put her paws around them and fell asleep. She cuddled in my arms when I watched TV. One night, the movie "MaMa Mia" came on with its music by ABBA. She looked at me and her eyes got wide. She hopped to the floor and started jumping straight up in the air, again and again. Either she really liked ABBA or she really didn't, I wasn't sure.

Eventually, a spare bedroom was converted as Scout's headquarters. Since Scout would not go near anything that resembled a "cage", I had to improvise. A table was covered with sheets to make her sleeping nest filled with baby blankets...hay and food was put in boxes and baskets around the room. Layers of cotton sheets and baby blankets, empty boxesand toys covered the floor. Cat beds weredraped with baby blankets for lounging. Those were the basic materials that Scout worked with. She spent hours moving the sheets and baskets and toys around and, ineach spring and fall she would do a major overhaul of the area. She would push the layered sheets into tall towers or mounds. She would arrange them to provide cover. Sometimes she would stuff them under the table and then pull them out. It was amazing what an engineer she was.

Scout'sfavorite poet was Emily Dickinson. I had a group of people over one night and we were reading poetry. Scout was stretched out at my feet. When I read an Emily Dickinson poem that goes "Wild nights, wild nights, were I with thee, wild nights would be our luxury..." Scout jumped up and ran in circles around the group, binkieing as she ran. My guests were amazed. They asked if I had trained her to do that. "No," I said "She just wants to be included if we are planning any wild nights."

After reading "The House Rabbit Handbook", I pretty much cleaned up Scout's diet and followed the rules. The only exception was pizza crust and I hope that was not a mistake. It was her favorite treat and I would pull off tiny bits of the crust only. She knew when I called to order a pizza and would go and sit by the front door until it came. When she saw the delivery man come up the stairs she would begin to binkie. And, I thought, now THAT'S an urban rabbit. On one occasion, I was sharing a pizza with a friend. We were sitting on the sofa with the box in my lap. Scout was sitting at our feet. I pulled off a tiny bit for Scout but before I could give it to her, she grabbed the entire pizza out of the box and attempted to flee with it across the room. Perhaps the most comical thing I have ever seen. Scout was hidden under the pizza as it seemed to be moving under its own steam. It was as if she thought I had pulled off the tiny bit for myself and the rest was HERS. One of the few times I ever had to correct her.

Scout was only aggressive on one occasion in her life. I do training seminarsin "non-violent crisis intervention" for staff who work with people diagnosed with autism. My boss was at the house prior to a workshop and he is a large man with a full beard. He was showing me a "non-violent" restraint technique. He held my arms and lowered me to the floor to demonstrate. Scout who had been hanging back because she didn't know this man, came racing out from under a table--ears back, front tooth extended threateningly. She bit onto the man's pant leg and attempted to pull him away from me. I had to move away and call her before she would let him go. She was willing to challenge this huge bear of a man to protect me. And, she actually scared him quite a bit.

Every day, Scout and I did a "blessing" for all the animals in the world. I would kneel on the floor with my arms out and Scout would run inside my arms and settle down. I would rub her nose and massage her body and whisper...

"Bless all the animals in the world-- in the woods, the forests, the fields, the meadows, the streams, the lakes, the rivers, the oceans, the mountains, the skies, the streets, the houses, the parks, the farms, the factories, the laboratories and the zoos. Bless, protect, comfort, embrace in love, heal where they need to be healed--all the animals in the world. But, especially,bless thisrabbit that I love so much, her name is Scout and she is the light of my life."

When I called, "comeforthe blessing",Scout wouldrace to me. She would settle herself in a very solumn way, as if she knew this was important for all the animals. She remained absolutely still throughout. If I forgot to do it on a particular day, she would not let me go to sleep until I did.

As time passed, that closeness, that ability to "tune in" increased. It seemed that I just had to think about doing something and Scout would walk in that direction. I would think to myself that I would get down on the floor and pet Scout and she would jump up and come to me before I made a move. I would be watching TV and think, I'm going to call Scout to come for pets and she would hop up before I said anything. She knew many words but, it seemed, she read the tiniest expressions, as well. She became sweeter and more mellow and more joyful. 

When I first got her, people told me rabbits only lived a year or two. When I first started researching rabbits, I found they could live longer. When Scout made it to seven, I thought I had gotten the food and care down so that she might be with me even longer. The month before she died, she seemed so happy and energetic and loving. I thought she was doing well. But I think I missed some signs. 

I noticed, once, when she stretched that she seemed to be putting on weight low on her torso. I was afraid she was getting a blockage there. But when I felt her tummy there was nothing so I thought it was just that she was getting older. On another occasion, she thumped at her litter box and looked at me. She often thumped when she heard a sound and looked at me. I would say "It's OK" and she would relax. So that's what I did. She may have been trying to tell me something. But throughout the month, she continued to seem so happy and healthy that I didn't catch on. I now feel that, if I had taken her to the vet then, she would still be with me.

She became very sick, very suddenly, with GI Stasis, on a weekend when vet help was not available. I did everything I knew to do for her but she refused all help and withdrew completely from me. Just before she died, she came to me and licked my hand and then put her head down in my hand. She screamed and she was gone. I held her and wailed and cried all night. I cried almost constantly for two months.

I have learned from this site that there were many things I could have done for her, at home, that could have saved her life and spared her suffering. I will never forgive myself for that. My only comfort is the memory of her joy in life and the opportunity totell her storyto others who understand and love bunnies.

Thank you for letting me share these memories of this extraodinary soul. It was a privilege to feel her love and trust, hear the patter of her dancing paws, feel her soft fur and kisses, learn the intricacies of her language. It was an honor to live in the ever-watchful, understanding, wise, bemused, expectant, adoring gaze of her incomparable brown eyes.


----------



## Pipp

Katherine, no words to express how much this story moved me. I feel your pain. I can relate to every sentence. 

:rip: Scout

Thank you so much for sharing. 


sas :sad:


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Thank you, Pipp. It helps so much that you can understand and relate.


----------



## LakeCondo

She had a wonderful life with you & you did the best you could. Don't worry about not having been perfect. And now she's at peace.


----------



## Samara

In tears! You have a beautiful soul! Thank you for everything you did for wee Scout. I'd like to steal the blessing, if I may and use it at home. 

I hope the forum helps to heal your heart. Or at least provide a large enough bandage to perhaps share your love with another wee critter in the future. 

Huge hugs !!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Samara--
Thank you so much for reading Scout's story and sharing my feelings and understanding. It helps so much. It would, actually, be a really nice tribute to Scout if you would use the blessing. I would love it. I just realized, I left out an important line when I first wrote the above. Here's the corrected version:

Bless all the animals in the world--in the woods, the forests, the meadows, the fields, the streams, the rivers, the lakes, the oceans, the mountains, the skies, the streets, the houses, the parks, the farms, the factories, the laboratories and the zoos. Gentle the hands and the voices of all who come near them. But especially bless this rabbit I love so much, her name is Scout and she is the light of my life.

Thank you, again, for taking the time to read this!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Samara--I just noticed one of your rabbits is named Atticus. Scout was named after one of my favorite characters--the little girl in "To Kill A Mockingbird." Her father's name was Atticus


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Samara, Ooops...Now, in re-typing the blessing, I left out another part. Senior Moment! Here is the (hopefully) full version:

Bless all the animals in the world--in the woods, the forests, the meadows, the fields, the streams, the rivers, the lakes, the oceans, the mountains, the skies, the streets, the houses, the parks, the farms, the factories, the laboratories and the zoos. Bless, protect, comfort, embrace in love, heal where they need to be healed. Gentle the hands and the voices of all who come near them. But especially bless this rabbit I love so much, her name is Scout and she is the light of my life.
________________________________________________________
There, I think that's right, now


----------



## agnesthelion

Omg I loved reading Scouts story. What an amazing bun she was and amazing bun momma you are 

I completely understand where you are coming from. Agnes has stolen my heart and no one understands why I love her so much. When I talk about her with myn friends or family they think I'm nuts!!

You gave Scout such an amazing life. I'm sorry for your loss and do not beat yourself up that you did anything wrong at all.

Thanks for sharing. RIP little Scout


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Thank you AgnestheLion!!! It helps so much to know I'm not alone!!! Your little Agnes looks adorable! Awwwwwwww. I love the lion heads. I'm going to look at your blog to see "The Antics of Agnes".


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:sad: Great book,fantastic movie,& such a wonderful little girl.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Thank you, Nancy. She was a wonderful little girl...


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Thank you, LakeCondo. That's a comfort.


----------



## Samara

Hooray good literature! It's such a small world when you find people who choose names in the same way you do. It always makes me smile! Yay Scout and Atticus! Sometimes I call him Mister Finch  

Thank you for the updated blessing and no worries - I have more than my fair share of senior moments for sure!

Sending more super hugs your way. 

:hearts:


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Samara--Yea! Good Literature! Atticus was the wise and loving father I wished I had. 

I have decided to adopt a male and female bunny...wasn't sure if I was ready but was lost without the patter of rabbit feet One of the names I'm considering for the male is Atticus


----------



## christinebunnies

Hi Katherine, Thank You for that dear precious story - I am so sorry for the loss of your Bunny Angel Scout - it hurts my heart and soul to read that - She loved you so and was so beloved that you and her are always together - someday all tears will be wiped away and I believe you will see her again - for she is a part of you - The Saviour of the world who knows the number of hairs on your head and all the little hairs on little Scout knows the love you had for each other and I pray that you will get to know Him and get close to Him in loving memory of that precious tender little soul that has claimed your life and heart. She will then be with you forever because death will be swallowed up in victory when our Lord and Saviour returns. I know the heart wrenching pain for I too lost one - my Schnally who was so close to me that when I lost him - March 25, 2011 at 9:l6 a part of me is gone as well - He died on the way to the vet - which was more than 2hours away - I wish he had died at home with me close to him and cuddling which he loved like your little Scout instead he was in the car and scared I wish I had held him like you did yours- he would run in the living room to cuddle at that time every evening and would sit in the middle of the prayer circle and then would cuddle and snuggle - Oh I loved him so - he would lick my face - oh dear all his stuff is still there as he left it and I still have a hard time going into the living room and master bedroom - I don't let my new bunnies in there and have blocked that part of the house off - Maybe some day I ll be able to tell his story and perhaps put his stuff away. I too think of all the things I could have done differently that might have saved him - every day I think of that - but the truth of the matter is that I loved him dearly and meant all the best and I know that is the same with you my dear - you loved her and you did the best that you could at the time because had you known any different you would have done anything for her - I mean if you had known what could have saved her you would have done that for her - and so with me - but we can be hard on ourselves thinking that we should have known better - Precious Scout loved you so much and was so much loved that she ll always be a part of you - You will meet again one day - me too - I look forward to that - that is the only hope we have. God Bless and keep you - your story has touched my heart to the verydepth of my soul - thank you for loving her and making her your soulmate. Sincerely christine - Indeed I must add that people like you make the world a more beautiful place and make life worth living.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Christine--thank you so much for taking the time to read about Scout and for understanding and for your words of comfort...and I'm sorry for your loss, as well. It IS heartbreaking to loose a bunny love...


----------



## HEM

It truly is a great story and you did a great thing.
Hopefully you can take comfort in sharing a long life with Scout and know that you did a great thing and Scout had a wonderful life with you. You made him so happy and he loved entering and being in your life
We are so sorry for your loss and know it must hurt. Hopefully the memories and time wil heal you
Binky free Scout


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Thank you, HEM. Sharing the memories with people like you helps a lot.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws

Your story is amazing. I read it last night but couldnt stop crying long enough to post.

***SUPER BIG HUGS***

Hoping these 2 new buns give you some peace and warmth in your heart


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

MyBabyHasPaws--thank you so much for reading and understanding and the "huge hugs".

I am so excited and happy about my two new bunnies on the way. I'm cleaning and setting up the bunny room for them now. I think it will help...


----------



## JimD

I'm so sorry Katherine 

You two were blessed to have each other.

Binky free at the Bridge, Scout!
We'll see you on the other side someday.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

JimD-thank you. Yes, we were lucky to have each other. I am thankful for the time I had with her.


----------



## JjGoesBounce

Wow. Such a beautiful bond, words could never express how you feel but you did a pretty incredible job.
Rest In Heaven Scout.
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce

Wow. Such a beautiful bond, words could never express how you feel but you did a pretty incredible job.
Rest In Heaven Scout.
Jj


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

JjGoesBounce, thank you for taking the time to read about Scout. It means so much to me that you understand how deep the feelings go. You're right, words can't express it...but it helps to try to tell a little bit of her story...


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

July 21 was the three month anniversary of Scout's passing and, coincidently, that was the day that two new bunnies arrived to share my home. They are adorable and they have helped with the grief so much. But I still think of my first baby, Scout, every day with love and longing. If Scout is watching from the Bridge, I want her to know that loving the new bunnies brings me joy but that they will never replace her!

I love you and I'll always think of you, Scout, sweet bunny I love so much! I'll tell the new bunnies all about you! 
Binkie Free!
ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:


----------



## BlueRiley

This story was truly touching, thank you so much for sharing. I can honestly only hope I'll learn to be as good a bunny-mom as you were to your wonderful Scout.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

BlueRiley--Thank you so much for taking the time to read Scout's story and for your kind words. You'll never know how much it means....


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Now I'm all teary eyed and thinking of my little girl, Commander Bun-Bun.


----------



## Imbrium

I missed this the first time around, as I hadn't gotten my bunnies or discovered RO yet... you really have a way with words! in reading your recollections, Scout really came alive for me - she sounds like the most perfect bunny ever! (don't tell my two I said that! )

I'm so sorry for your loss; yet thankful at the same time because of how easily you could've inadvertently side-stepped the loss by never ending up with Scout to begin with. I'm sure she was as thankful as a bunny could possibly be to give up a life of being crammed in a cage eating chicken feed in favor of a home more loving and caring than she could ever have imagined in her wildest dreams!
*
katherine at sacred stories wrote: *


> July 21 was the three month anniversary of Scout's passing and, coincidently, that was the day that two new bunnies arrived to share my home.


another interesting coincidence - July 21st was also the day I woke up and, out of the blue, decided "I need a bunny!" and went out and found my beloved Nala and Gaz.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Larry and Jennifer--Talk about coincidences!!! I can't tell you how much it means to me that you read this tonight and bumped it up so that I would read it, too. 

For some reason, a strong wave of grief, guilt and regret came back tonight. I was just in the other room and longing for her so much. It was hurting so bad that I couldn't cry. That's the worst. I came back to the computer to try to work and there were two emails saying that you had posted. It was like hearing from Scout!!! I read your posts and I was able to cry and remember happy times. I feel so much better now. I am grateful to you for taking the time to read it.

Larry--I feel like I know Commander BunBun from reading your Tribute. I can feel how special she was, too. What a good manager she was What a BIG personality! I'm pretty sure she and Scout are having salad and bananas together tonight. Scout's having pizza cause you can have whatever you want at the RainBow Bridge. No one can understand until they've bonded with a heart bunny how they wrap themselves around our hearts.

Jennifer--that's incredible that July 21 was the day you woke up and knew you had to get a bunny and Harvey and Halo were travelling from Florida to Virginia to start their new lives here. Hmmmmmm. Rabbits do have certain powers Nala and Gaz were calling to you that morning. I'm sure of it. They knew you would be the most loving, creative and giving mom in the world for them!


----------



## Imbrium

they really do capture your hearts amazingly quickly, don't they? after less than three months of bunny ownership, I was a *wreck* come spay-day, worrying about what if one of them didn't make it and already thinking of how I'd find some way to blame myself - should I have picked a different vet, should I have waited longer, etc. it was SUCH a relief when it was over and done with and my little girls were home safe and sound, albeit a bit groggy. I'm so very attached to them already - Nala with her big-as-life personality and feisty streak; Gazzles with her dead bunny flops and nose-bonks!


----------



## whitelop

I usually stay away from the Bridge section of this forum, because I can't handle the loss. So this is the first time I've read the story of Scout and I'm almost hysterical right now. 
Katherine, your way with words made me feel like I lost her too. I'm crying like I did lose her. 
I'm so sorry for your loss, because it is so hard to deal with. I've lost my share of animals and it takes so long to be okay after their gone. I've shed so many tears for the ones that I've loved and the ones that I didn't even know. 
Binky free beautiful Scout. Enjoy your pizza crusts! 
:rainbow:


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Morgan--thank you for reading about Scout and your sensitivity and empathy. It helps me so much to share her story with people who really understand. You'll never know how much it means


----------



## JBun

Scout sounded like a wonderful companion. I really understand how you feel about her passing. I also lost a wonderful rabbit to GI stasis. She was the sweetest most affectionate rabbit, and I was heartbroken to lose her. It's hard not to blame ourselves when we can look back and see the things that we could have done differently, but the truth is that we did the best we could for what we knew at the time. I wouldn't trade one day that I was able to spend with my sweet little Dash. I'm sure both Dash and Scout were happy to be able to spend their lives with us as well. But I know, it's hard not to miss them sometimes.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Jenny--thank you so much for reading about Scout and telling me about your wonderful Dash. I am sorry for your loss, as well. We'll never forget them I agree--I wouldn't trade one moment of my time with Scout. Your kind words help so much.


----------



## naidie

Hello,
I am really sorry for your lost. It is really terrible...This little animals leave an empty space in our lifes that can not be fill by anything.
I also lost my rabbit Pinche this year in July. She was one year younger than Scout.
It was my first and only rabbit. I am still feeling terrible, it seems still like a bad dream. Like I am on holidays and will be back soon to her. 
Many people advices me to get a new pet but I just can't...It is not that simple.
How are you doing? How do you manage? 
Thanks for sharing!
Naima


----------



## naidie

Another thing...Pinche died also from a GI stasis, it was her second one. The first time I managed to save her with mobilization drugs, wet food, water with recovery salts, etc. The second time, I did all what they recommend in this website and in other forums and rabbit books and she still died. I believe that GI stasis is not 100% understood and it can happen due to other sickness in the rabbit (like cancer). 
Pinche was sick before the GI stasis episodes with chronic urinal infection, or something worst?. she was on medication on a long time...She start behaving like cured just one week before she died. Maybe she knew her day was coming and tried to enjoy her last days with us. She waited for me to die in my arms...Definitely they are incredible creatures. 
Please do not blaim yourself, I did that also!It is very hard not too but it is not fair. In a way, it was meant to happen that way. Sometimes, we can not avoid the death of our friends.


----------



## agnesthelion

I stopped back in to see the recent posts because I read scouts story back in July. But Katherine, doesn't it warm your heart to see how many people have been moved by scouts story?  I sometimes will be just watching Agnes and Archie and think that they are just two little rabbits in the whole grand scheme of the world.....but then it's stories like these that make me realize our little buns may touch more people than we realize 

I'm sure scout is binkying like crazy knowing how much attention she is still getting!!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Dear Naidie,

Thank you so much for reading Scout's story and telling me about your Pinche. I can tell you completely understand. I am so sorry for your loss of Pinche, too. I relate to everything you are feeling. It means so much to me when people read Scout's story. I appreciate your taking the time!

I agree with you that GI stasis may not be fully understood. It's clear that you did everything possible for Pinche and that she felt your love and returned it with such gratitude. I have no doubt that she waited to die in your arms--to give you the gift of sharing her last moments with you.

I have come to believe that, when we truly bond with a rabbit, the bond is very strong and the grief is especially intense. I have grieved for all my animals but there was something different about Scout's loss. For me, it was as serious as the loss of a close family member. It took me months to get to the point that I wasn't crying every day. And, now, six months later there are still days when I cry.

One thing that really helped me was to find the Rabbits Online site and to post my Tribute to Scout. It really helped to tell her story and to find that there were other people who had felt what I was feeling. It also helps me to have a little alter for Scout with her picture, her favorite treats and toys and a candle. When I need to, I light the candle and talk to her and have a good cry 

Three months after Scout's passing, I did adopt two wonderful shelter bunnies--Harvey and Halo. I didn't think I was ready but when I saw their pictures in a post on Rabbits Online, I fell in love and my spirits lifted. They have helped me. For one thing, they keep me very busy And, now I hear that wonderful patter of bunny paws again and see those beautiful eyes and feel those soft bunny kisses. When and if you are ready, it does help to give your love and care to another rabbit.Harvey and Halowill never replace Scout but caring for them is a way to honor her.

My heart goes out to you and I hope you stay in touch and let us know more about Pinche and how you're doing. Love and hugs.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Oh, Lisa, yes! It does warm my heart. I was just thinking that reading over recent posts and noticing that over a thousand people have viewed Scout's Tribute. It validates my feelings that there are other people who understand and can relate to how much she meant to me. And who GET what a special little soul she was. 

For some reason, it does make me feel better that she's getting attentionI think you're right. She's binkieing at all the attention!!! I love that image

Agnes and Archie are two of the most beautiful rabbits I have ever seen. With the biggest personalities--personalities that have room to blossombecause of the quality of the care you give them. Little bodies but such BIG spirits They make me happy every time I see a picture of them and the incredible home you create for them. I agree, our bunnies touch more people than we realize. I think they open our hearts in a special way. And, in the grand scheme of things--what's more important than that 

Thank you so much for your thoughts!


----------



## agnesthelion

Agnes and Archie are two of the most beautiful rabbits I have ever seen. With the biggest personalities--personalities that have room to blossomÂ because of the quality of the care you give them. Little bodies but such BIG spirits They make me happy every time I see a picture of them and the incredible home you create for them. I agree, our bunnies touch more people than we realize. I think they open our hearts in a special way. And, in the grand scheme of things--what's more important than that 


^^^^you always say such kind things. Thank you


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Sorry, Lisa--I just noticed this. There was an alert in my email but I deleted it thinking I had already read it. Oh well

You are welcome! It happens to be true


----------

